# Digital Camera--New or Used ??



## CanadianBoy (Nov 4, 2004)

I really like digital cameras,my wife once asked me if there was a fire,what would I save first ,would it be her or the bottles & the digital camera.
 I told her it was not a question she needed an answer to!!!!!


 I have 3 digital cameras,2 new, 1 used (I think the used one fell off the back of a truck,"wink,wink").

 The first one was 1998 & a Sony FD75,was new and came with a warranty,it stores images on a floppy disc,still works and a good backup,but only .6 megapixels so it takes alot of extra work in Photoshop Elements.

 The second one was also a Sony-CD250,as a built in CD burner & stores on 31/2" cds.Used no warranty,got all three on eBay,but this one was just too cheap,Retail $900,got it for $200,but eh"
 Great camera,a cd holds 167 photos,& you can use CDW's over & over.
 Worked great for just over a year,then one day it just would'nt power up.
 I contacted Sony about repairs,for them to give me an estimate was $60 + $175 for repairs but it could be more,so here's a camera I paid $200 for & they want over $200 to fix it ---maybe.
 If anyone is interested in a used camera that needs fixing!!!!
 If your warranty runs out after a year you might as well get another camera...like me... 


 I just got a Kodak LS753,came with the photo dock 6000,with extended warranty,my advise on this new technology is get the Extended Warranty.
 I think its well worth the money.

 So far its a great little camera,takes the SD memory card,if I'm on an extended dig
 I carry 2 cards & copy stuff at the end of the day on to 1,keeping the other for use in the daytime,that way if I have a problem I still have backup.


----------



## cerberus314 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a refurbished Kodak DC3800 2.1 MP with digital zoom only. Its a decent little cam with compact flash cards... gets the job done!


----------



## Gidday (Nov 16, 2004)

Looking for anything photographic the following is apparently the worlds bussiest web. Just great camera reviews /comparisons and a wealth of information on all aspects of this hobby run by Phil Asky.

 http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## kumtow (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Fellas,

 I've used that site (dpreview.com) before.  Excellent site.  I have a Nikon coolpix 3100.  3.2 mpxl optical zoom and macro.  Great little compact camera.  Takes a compact flash card.  I bought it 12 months ago and it is already about $AU150 cheaper than what I bought it for.


----------

